# Bloat?  Help,



## maggies.family (Aug 25, 2011)

I know this has been posted a million times, but right now I need some quick answers.  

I have an almost 4 mo old ND doeling.  She ate some grain tonight with Probios and some alfalfa.  I give them all a little grain at night to get the probios down them.  She seems a little bigger bellied tonight than normal.  But I can't tell if it was just from eating or if it's something else.  I have been rubbing her belly and patting her.  She has been farting and burping a bit.  How can I tell if this is bloat or if she just has a full belly?  What should I do as a preventative?

Thanks!


----------



## Bedste (Aug 25, 2011)

I just give mine HAY for a day when I have a problem.  My goat has learned how to take off the chicken food lid and twice now has become bloated afterwards.  No scours yet.


----------



## Bedste (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=12854


----------



## maggies.family (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you Bedste, this was the post I was looking for and couldn't find.  

I think she is going to be ok, I could just be a bit paranoid.  I read too much


----------



## Bedste (Aug 25, 2011)

well I appreciate it.  I never knew bloat was so seriouse.  I had a really skinny goat so I was working on her gaining and I did not care if she over ate....... and now she is healthy looking and almost looks pregnant again..... so I am thinking that my goat is bloated.  So I will stop over feeding my goat right away.  Thanks Maggies Mom


----------



## Bedste (Aug 25, 2011)

Is Maggie a goat or a human?


----------



## maggies.family (Aug 25, 2011)

Maggie is my daughter 

Meadow is my little goatie I am concerned about.  I really think she will be ok.  This is the first time I have had a concern.  Newbie goat owner who is in absolute love with my babies.  


-Bobbi


----------



## Bedste (Aug 25, 2011)

me too.....


----------



## maggies.family (Aug 25, 2011)

Bedste said:
			
		

> me too.....




My husband just went down to check on her and said she is looking ok.  So maybe I did just have a case of paranoia.  Meadow is the goat in my picture.


----------



## elevan (Aug 25, 2011)

Belly on the left (you standing at the back of the goat looking the same way as her...left) is usually very high and super tight with bloat.

If they are able to burp and / or fart it's unlikely to be bloat.  Bloat causes them not to be able to release the gas.  (incidentally humans can get this condition and die too although it's very rare in humans...that's your useless tidbit from me for the night)

If rubbing alone on the left side produces gas release...I'd leave it at that and feed only hay or water for a night.  Keep baking soda on hand as a "just in case" item.


----------



## kstaven (Aug 25, 2011)

Minor bloat is best left alone, feed dry ration and monitored.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 26, 2011)

z


----------



## elevan (Aug 26, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> not wanting to hijack but.....
> 
> where is the line between minor bloat and "oh crud" bloat?
> 
> I mean, how would we know when to intervene?


If they can't pass the gas...that's when you're in "oh crud" bloat


----------



## maggies.family (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you!  

My husband just went and checked on her and she seems ok.   Her belly was a lot larger than normal, but it seems to be going down.  Also, it was both sides, not just the left.  I think I may have gotten ahead of myself.


edited to add:

No worries about hijacking!  I like questions because they always get answers and that is an opportunity to learn!


----------



## elevan (Aug 26, 2011)

maggies.family said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> 
> My husband just went and checked on her and she seems ok.   Her belly was a lot larger than normal, but it seems to be going down.  Also, it was both sides, not just the left.  I think I may have gotten ahead of myself.
> 
> ...


Both sides will be enlarged generally when bloated but it's the left side that problems occur on.

Remember that Nigerian Dwarfs and pygmies originally came from the cameroon goat out of Africa...so sometimes even a ND will get a good barrel on them like a pygmy when they've had a good time eating...doesn't mean bloat though.  Heck most goats will get a good barrel on them when given browse or lots of hay.  As long as they are able to pass gas you'll be fine.

No worries...questions are how we learn


----------



## kstaven (Aug 26, 2011)

Funny you should mention that. When we turn our dairy goats out in a new forage section: to look at them many would think they are bloated. They aren't boated at all. It is just a factor of being little pigs and not knowing when to stop eating.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 26, 2011)

The goat will tell you when it's an "oh crap!" bloat.  If the goat acts fine, eats, drinks, etc., then it's *usually* not an "oh crap!" bloat.  If the goat is unthrifty, uncomfortable looking, moaning, etc, then it's serious.   This is why it's important to keep monitoring them and to learn what is normal for your goats, because you never know when it can turn into a serious bloat.


----------



## Bedste (Aug 26, 2011)

thanks .... that eases my mind.  My goat Honey is fatter one day and skinny the next..  some days she looks pregnant and some days not .. and she is not BTW.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 26, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> Minor bloat is best left alone, feed dry ration and monitored.


Can you define "minor bloat" and tell us how you came to that conclusion?  It's nothing I've ever heard before..


----------



## kstaven (Aug 26, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> kstaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goats breaking into chicken feed and getting enough to gas up like a ball, but not enough to hit full blown discomfort, lethargy and serious threat.  There is still some give when one palpates them. Monitor close, dry feed rations only and it self corrects. Has happened twice here. Once when they broke into the feed shed and once when a truck driver dropped two pallets of poultry feed beside the building rather than in it. Hope this clears it up for you.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 26, 2011)

z


----------

